# Standing Martingales?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have never seen a standing martingale, just had to google it! I suppose, its the same as side reins as riding. You can't give or take when you need to, and if any issue arised, as in the horse reared, it can't use its head and neck to balance itself and may fall over on you. 

I prefer a running martingale on my young horse, just in case sort of thing. You posted the thread about the head shaker, right? I would definetly not use something that would fix a shaker down, it'll cause stress on her part, and danger for you. 

Hope this helps


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if they are too tight, they cant use their head and neck properly when jumping.

also, if youre going to take your horse swimming you MUST take off the standing martingale, i know a lady who drowned her horse, because it couldnt lift its head high enough to breathe.

i too prefer a running martingale.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The horse needs full control of its neck both to jump and to evade the hands of the rider - so some riders deliberately restrict the horse's neck action by fitting a fixed martingale because they are frightened lest the horse might run off. 
These 'difficult' horses, often have well developed under neck muscles and a poorly muscled crest. 

A running martingale allows the horse more freedom of the use of its neck and the rider can allow the horse more rein as it approaches a jump or other obstacle. 

Best practice would be to train the horse to be responsive to the bit and the hands of the rider - without the need for any type of martingale. 
Try regularly lunging the horse on a correctly adjusted pessoa, the use of which will encourage the horse to build the muscles which will allow it to walk trot and canter in a rounded outline.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Back in the day, when we had all just stepped off of the ark, all the school ponies were ridden in standing martingales, it stopped them throwing their heads up and hitting people, ans was also meant to prevent runaways when out in the trail, once again a horse couldn't get his head right up. 

It also means that it can stop a horse using its head and neck to balance properly if they slip or trip, and if the are adjusted to tight the situation is worse. The last time I fitted one we had to make sure that you could pull the strap up into the throat lash area, but no more, then it was fitted OK.

Personally I would never jump with one, and once again in the dark ages we always swapped out for running martingales if we were jumping, and I still have a couple of running martingales around here if needed.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> I have never seen a standing martingale, just had to google it! I suppose, its the same as side reins as riding. You can't give or take when you need to, and if any issue arised, as in the horse reared, it can't use its head and neck to balance itself and may fall over on you.
> 
> I prefer a running martingale on my young horse, just in case sort of thing. You posted the thread about the head shaker, right? I would definetly not use something that would fix a shaker down, it'll cause stress on her part, and danger for you.
> 
> Hope this helps


Um, no my mare doesn't shake her head xP



Barry Godden said:


> The horse needs full control of its neck both to jump and to evade the hands of the rider - so some riders deliberately restrict the horse's neck action by fitting a fixed martingale because they are frightened lest the horse might run off.
> These 'difficult' horses, often have well developed under neck muscles and a poorly muscled crest.
> 
> A running martingale allows the horse more freedom of the use of its neck and the rider can allow the horse more rein as it approaches a jump or other obstacle.
> ...


I only started using a martingale last year. And I don't ride with one too often. What exactly is a pessoa?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Apologies, wrong person xD

A pessoa is a lunge aid which is amazingggg, I can't describe one, but if you google it you'll see how it works, makes the horse work effectively from behind when lunging without having to double lunge.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

They also use a standing martingale in Polo and Polocrosse because it restricts the horses movement and stops them from hitting a rider in the face with their heads while in a game. Often a polo pony flinging it's head up can severly injure a rider. Im really surprised though that an instructor would use them in a schooling and jumping environment

Here's an example: you can see why they use it to restrict the head and avoid accidents during a game.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A standing martingale, if PROPERLY adjusted, would only have contact with the horse if the horse threw his head up abnormally high. Usually you see them adjusted so tightly that they are more of a tie down, which is very incorrect.

They are a corrective device!! Unfortunately, in the hunter world, this corrective device has become a fashion accessory. I find that very disturbing. I think if you can show that your hunter does not need a corrective device, it should count in his favor, not against him for not "looking right". 

Another problem with a tighter standing is that they will actually TEACH a horse to lean against it and use it for their balance. Then, if you ever want to take it off, the horse's head goes straight up looking for that contact. This is SO hard to untrain in a horse. Anyway, end of that rant.

Are they dangerous? Well, they can and DO inhibit the horse's ability to stretch over fences if they are adjusted poorly. That's why you don't see them in the jumper ring. But their main danger is posed when they are used outside of the riding ring.

They are illegal in eventing for a real reason. If a horse were to take a fall on their side in a water jump, it is possible that the horse would be unable to raise their head above the water, causing it to drown. 

They are used in the hunt field and I worry about how some people use them. Water is a reality in the field. EVERY standing martingale should be attached to the breastplate with a snap. That snap should be unsnapped when the horse is in water, IMO.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

If used properly, as with any tool, there should be no problem using a standing martingale.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

My past trainer used a standing martingale on my horse and because it has no give when his head reached a certain point he almost flipped over on me. Personally I prefer teaching my horse to soften to the bit and get into a nice round frame, and if the horse is a little green I use a bungee running martingale to help get his head in a nice spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Would this be something to look into:
Silver Fox Running Martingale - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Would this be something to look into:
> Silver Fox Running Martingale - Statelinetack.com


Not if you show as a hunter. Running martingales are either illegal or strongly discouraged in the hunter ring.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

In the event of an accident, a standing martingale can prevent the horse from being able to recover its balance - which can cause the horse to fall or otherwise injure both horse and rider.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I am not against standing martingales in the show ring, at all!!

I just like seeing them properly used/adjusted. These are a piece of safety equipment and, if a horse has a problem that requires one, I am all for it.

Standings are used in the hunter ring. Running martingales (my preference because it fits the disciplines I ride) are used in eventing and jumpers.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I used the standing in hunters but I'm switching now to jumpers..


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Well I used the standing in hunters but I'm switching now to jumpers..



If you are looking to switch then you'll actually need to switch martingales. Standing martingales are illegal in the jumper ring (over a certain height, which I currently can't remember)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

lol maybe I should just go without a martingale xD


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

If you have no "need" for a tool, it belongs in the toolbox.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Supermane said:


> If you are looking to switch then you'll actually need to switch martingales. Standing martingales are illegal in the jumper ring (over a certain height, which I currently can't remember)



You cannot use a standing martingale in the jumper ring if the division offers $5000 or more. So it's not really restricted to height, but divisions offering that much are usually higher jumps.

Also with higher jumps a standing martingale becomes dangerous


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

ErikaLynn said:


> You cannot use a standing martingale in the jumper ring if the division offers $5000 or more. So it's not really restricted to height, but divisions offering that much are usually higher jumps.
> 
> Also with higher jumps a standing martingale becomes dangerous


Thank you for the rule clarification, I never paid much attention to the martingale rules in jumpers because my horse is ridden in a figure 8 noseband.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Pessoa is a brand.  The Pessoa training system is designed by Nelson Pessoa. Pessoa saddles are AMAZING to ride in.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I dont mind standings if they are used correctly - you see so many people in the hunter rings here using them to hol the horses head in a spot.. and it also means they cant use there head correctly...

they are such a fad in the hunter rings.... but also have their place (Ive used them before)..

If you are gonna get into Show jumping then either go running or none ... (im pretty sure Standings arent legal over here for SJing but dont quote me on that)


----------

